# Monitor Calibration



## ThePhilosopher (Oct 15, 2021)

I've not used any of the newer tools available and my old calibration tool is kaput. Are there any recommendations for which tools seem to work best? I had a Spyder x3 (iir) and my prints came out looking spot on as my monitor - I'd like this to remain true.


----------



## soliloquy (Nov 11, 2021)

Came in here to recommend a spyder calibration again, but beyond that, i haven't had much success in calibrating screens.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Jan 1, 2022)

I ended up with an XRite solution - I haven't sent off any prints yet, but I'm hoping for good results.


----------

